# looking for custom design capabilities



## glidefloss1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys whats up . I'm relatively new to the shirt industry and I have established an online/local shirt store. I sell shirts that I have designed but my main focus is selling customer-designed clothing in my town. Most of my business is local (I print large quantities of shirts for my high school and other nearby groups). However, the problem is that I have trouble allowing the customer to design their shirt. Having them draw a design and write its colors/measurements on a paper is just absurd!

What I am looking for is a provider (I've seen shopify, bigcartel, opentshirts around. Basically, what I want is a website that allows people to custom design their shirts such as one could do on customink or spreadshirt. The site does not need to have ecommerce capabilities because most of my customers pay me in cash and I see them on a regular basis... Again, what I am looking for is a site where people can design a shirt (rotation, uploading their images, selecting thousands of clipart, and a price estimate tool). Just a site for people to design shirts. Plus I want it to be able to have a custom domain name


----------



## glidefloss1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Also, I understand that opentshirts is a free opensource software but I have 0 skill in programming and in general am looking for a user-friendly application/software


----------

